# Does anyone use an electric Kettle?



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 12, 2018)

My daughter has an electric kettle and it is faster than a micro wave for heating water. Years ago my son put in an electric hot water heater in our sink. The small unit was in the cabinet under the sink and the spout was in the spot that the sink sprayer was.  It was great but didn't last long. He replaced it and the same thing happened. I was reading the paper today and saw that Target has a Bodum kettle for $14.99.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        When we have friends over they prefer instant coffee. When they want a second cup I have to wait so long to boil the water. I also love it for making jello or even a recipe that calls for boiling water. I do have the space to let one stand out for daily use.

Do any of you have one? What brand do you have? I'm not interested in paying a fortune for one. When I looked online the top brands were so expensive.


----------



## jujube (Aug 12, 2018)

I have a cheap Proctor Silex one here in the RV and a more deluxe kettle at home (can't remember the brand but I bought it at a garage sale years ago so I don't know what the original price was).  I couldn't do without my electric kettles.  I have a tendency to wander off and forget the kettles on the burner, so that's why I first bought an electric kettle with an auto shut-off.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 12, 2018)

No, but I have often wondered about them.   I've had an instant hot water dispenser on my sink that has been working for at least 10 years, though.  When it finally croaks I'll have another one installed.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 12, 2018)

I have two that I use daily, both are Sunbeam 1.7L (about two quarts) rated but I fill both up to the spout. I brew tea in them for iced tea that I drink a lot of. Both teakettles use induction heating to heat only the water and nothing else and are very fast heating. the older one heats water to boiling in 8minutes, forty seconds. the newer kettle heats to boiling in 7minutes, thirty seconds and that is when the pots are full to the spout. If the pot were half full, it would take less time to boil. I'm very happy with both kettles and they are inexpensive at WalMart.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 12, 2018)

I used to have one of these little Sunbeam water heaters and it worked fine.

They hold 16 oz of water and cost about $20.00.

I never measured I just filled my mug with cold water and dumped it into the hopper.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2018)

yes just about everyone uses Electric kettles in the UK.... kettles on the stove are archaic... and most people would only use a microwave to reheat a drink rather than make it from scratch.

The difference with electric kettles in the Uk is that we work off 240 volts, much higher voltage in our homes than the USA .. and therefore a  2 or 3 kw  kettle takes only about 90 seconds to come to a boil...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 12, 2018)

Australia would be the same as UK. 240 volts mains power and everyone has electric kettles although we call them electric jugs. We say, "Put the jug on and we'll make  a cuppa". 

They are not expensive and are very fast water heaters. Prices start around $25 for a cordless version.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 15, 2018)

We inherited the Jura-Capresso cordless glass kettle from my MIL. Works well, no problems. We picked it out for her when we moved her into a seniorcare facility. I didn't want one that kept the water hot with a warmer. This just heats up water and then turns off automatically. 

She had mild dementia so we felt this was safer. She preferred drinking boiled water, even cold - old habits die hard, I guess (she grew up in Hong Kong and boiling water before drinking is very common).


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2018)

Mine was $11.99 from Amazon. Boils water in just a few seconds, but I only put in enough water for 2 cups at a time. Great for the pour over method or instant.


----------



## Wren (Aug 15, 2018)

I’ve had an electric kettle for as long as I can remember, can’t imagine life without one ! My current kettle is  a Morphy  Richards, satin finish stainless steel, like RadishRose I only use the minimum amount of water required


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 16, 2018)

Tea drinkers like the electric kettles because it makes really hot water.

So does the microwave but tea drinkers follow a ritual.

Coffee makers make tepid water and I have to reheat it in the microwave.

Tea drinkers would never drink tea in a foarm cup.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 16, 2018)

> Tea drinkers would never drink tea in a foam cup.



Especially not with a tea bag floating in it.
However, tea brewed in a billy can from water boiled over a campfire, and served in an enamel mug, is a rare treat.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2018)

I just have a regular tea kettle on the stove.


----------



## danielk (Jan 25, 2019)

Never had one until a few years ago, and once you get one boiling water the old fashioned way seems to take forever.


----------

